# Recently Deleted Delete All



## richsaab (Jan 26, 2007)

Has anyone come up with a hack to add a Delete All mode to the Recently Deleted folder? 

I have a Tivo Series 2 upgraded to over 350 hours of high quality recording, with the latest Tivo update. 

I can understand some people are paranoid about missing a deleted program, but I would rather take my chances. A DELETE ALL mode for the Recently Deleted folder would be greatly appreciated. I know, I know, a saved deleted automatically gets written over when space is needed. Call me anal, but I want that Recently Deleted folder cleaned out when it starts to collect deletes. It is the same as the recycle bin in Microsoft Windows or the trash can on the Mac, they should be emptied whenever possible. 

If Tivo is not going to contribute to the suggestion, then maybe someone could come up with a simple hack to delete all in the Recently Deleted folder? 

If this has been covered before in this forum, I apologize, I could not find it, except in the suggestion forum, which did not have a fix.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

Been watching things on the TiVo that you're not too proud of?

I wrote a script that purges deleted recordings in order to recover the space (to improve fragmentation), and I may be adding that option to the undelete screen of TWP, but it doesn't really remove the evidence, if that's your concern... the recordings are still listed other places (and there, for that matter... they just aren't listed because they are no longer reclaimable)


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

I thought I'd add that BTUx9's clearDeletedShows script does work great for this, I added it as a cronjob to my tivos awhile back (mostly to clear deleted suggestions) since I use suggestions as an on-screen quasi-diskspace meter. Beats the hell out of deleting them manually via TWP to clear up that space. Thanks


----------



## richsaab (Jan 26, 2007)

BTUx9 said:


> Been watching things on the TiVo that you're not too proud of?
> 
> I wrote a script that purges deleted recordings in order to recover the space (to improve fragmentation), and I may be adding that option to the undelete screen of TWP, but it doesn't really remove the evidence, if that's your concern... the recordings are still listed other places (and there, for that matter... they just aren't listed because they are no longer reclaimable)


 Actually no, regrettably, there is nothing like that available on analog cable. 
I just like an empty trash can, recycle bin or recently deleted folder. 
I will take a look at your script, if I can figure out how to do it. 
Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## dssxxxx (Nov 11, 2003)

How do we delete all the deleted shows in the folder?

The problem I have is that when I accidentally delete a show and want to get it back (immediately), I have to go through all (usually over 100 shows) to get to the one that is accidentally deleted. (upgraded HD).

Thanks.


----------



## alp (Apr 7, 2007)

richsaab said:


> Has anyone come up with a hack to add a Delete All mode to the Recently Deleted folder?
> 
> I have a Tivo Series 2 upgraded to over 350 hours of high quality recording, with the latest Tivo update.
> 
> ...


 I can only save you a step. In recently deleted, hit clear and it takes you to yes, permanently delete. Skips the step of recover the program, permanentely delete, or don't do anything. As of now I don't know how to permanently delete all as if in a trash bin folder. Hope this helps.


----------

